# Neuer Grafikkartentreiber = kein Bild !



## lobi666 (29. März 2006)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, soblad ich einen etwas neueren Treiber für meine Ati Radeon 9600 Installiere, und danach einen Neustart volziehe bekomme ich ab dem Punkt wo man den Ladebildschirm von Windows normal sehen sollte, kein Bild mehr.

Habe es auch schon versucht nicht den originalen Catalyst treiber zu installieren sondern den Omega treiber leider das gleiche Problem. Ich weis nicht genau ab welchem Treiber meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr mitmachen will teste es in der nächsten Zeit aber mal durch um den genauen Treiber zu finden.

Ich habe mal davon gehört das ältere Meinboards nicht gleich bei neueren Treibern mitspielen wollen bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob es daran liegt. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob es wirklich an dem Mainboard liegen kann, oder sogar die Grafikkarte kaputt ist wobei das dan ein sehr merkwürdiger Fehler ist. Oder sonst ein Fehler den ich allerdings nicht kenne. ^^

Mein momentanes System

Windows xp service pack 2
Ati Radeon 9600 ( glaube Pro )
Omega Treiber 2.6.05a
Abit Kd7a 
Momentane Bios version weis ich leider nicht wird aber nachgereicht.

Falls noch Fragen zur Hardware sind bitte stellen.

Hoffe auf Hilfe


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (29. März 2006)

Hast du noch nen Röhrenmonitor?
Ist der vielleicht schon ein wenig älter?

Hatte das Problem damals mit ner Geforce 2 MX. Die neueren Treiber verlangten immer standardmäßig eine höhere Hz-Zahl, die mein Monitor aber bei höheren Auflösung als 640x480 nich gebacken bekam und nur mit schwarzem Bild knackte oder einfach nur ein schwarzer Bild anzeigte.


----------



## lobi666 (29. März 2006)

Danke schon einaml für den Tip.

ALso einen Röhrenbildschirm habe ich und ist auch etwas älter.
Da ich erst Freitag dazukomme dies mit einem neuen Treiber und einem neuen Bildschirm zu testen würde ich gerne wissen ob ich es auch testen könnte in dem ich einfach die Hz höher stelle und mal schaue ob mein Bild immer noch da ist ?


----------



## unmountable (29. März 2006)

Im Gegenteil: Wenn es an der Bildwiederholfrequenz liegen sollte, dann ist sie zu hoch für den Monitor. Wenn überhaupt, solltest Du sie niedriger einstellen. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass dies das Problem ist, denn nach einer Neuinstallation der Grafiktreiber stellt doch Windows von Hause aus 60Hz ein und keinen höheren Wert, den eventuell der Monitor nicht verkraften könnte.

Schon mal versucht im abgesicherten Modus zu starten und dort nach der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu gucken oder den Treiber wieder zu deinstallieren?
(Beim Start von Windows F8 drücken und dann "abgesicherter Modus" auswählen)


----------



## lobi666 (29. März 2006)

Ja stimmt schon das sie dan niedriger eingestellt werden sollte aber momentan funktioniert ja alles bestens mit dem älterem Treiber. Ich wollte bloß zu testzwecken die Frequenz höher einstellen um zu sehen ob es wirklich daran liegt.

Das mit dem Abgesichertem Modus hatte ich damals glaube ich noch garnicht getestet.
Werde mich zum glück erst am Wochenende damit beschäftigen müssen.

edit: Habe grade mal mit der Frequenz rumgespielt also bis zu 75 Hz habe ich noch ein Bild bei 80 wird es dan dunkel. Das würde ja heißen das der Treiber die frequenz auf 80 Hochschraubt was laut unmountable ja eigentlich nicht passieren würde.


----------

